# lighting for a 125 gallon aquarium, need help.



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

Would like to get some answers soon as I am having plants coming in thanks if anyone is here that can help


----------



## Hiddentanks (Aug 9, 2013)

I think 2 per opening would give you better par and more even light distribution for the HC. I also would suggest lots of Co2. I used 2 23wat CFLs in $5 Ikea lamps on my 18inch cube and it allowed me to grow carpeting plants. I hope this helps and good luck! 

Edit: I just reread your post and noticed you were talking about for dry start method? If so 3 lamps might be enough for that, I'm not sure though as I've only tried DSM using T5ho lighting, but once you flood you will need more light than the 3 CFls.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I wanted to flood the tank with this one but advice on dsm and flooded tank would be great...


For DSM - how far does each light fixture need to be hung at to give it enought lighting to grow?

For flooded tank - if 3 cfl is not enough what would be a better choice of lighting? T12 6500k 6 ft fixture? 2 or 4 bulbs? And how far to hang the fixture to have enough lighting?


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> Well I wanted to flood the tank with this one but advice on dsm and flooded tank would be great...
> 
> 
> For DSM - how far does each light fixture need to be hung at to give it enought lighting to grow?
> ...


T12's will not give you enough par for that tank. You would need at least dual t5 fixture if not a quad t5 fixture. I am looking into the finnex led lighting at the moment like the ray2 or planted + the current will not have enough par to do squat for that tank as well.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> Well I wanted to flood the tank with this one but advice on dsm and flooded tank would be great...
> 
> 
> For DSM - how far does each light fixture need to be hung at to give it enought lighting to grow?
> ...


 $90 but you would need CO2


> LED 72" 0.50W 6500K 168x LED Aquarium Light Lumen Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish


You can get a used 3W 72" which has better depth penetration for around $200.


> Dimensions - 71.00” x 9.25” x 1.25”
> Brackets add 0.65" in height
> Includes 96 LEDs
> 13000 Lumen
> ...



Cheapest adequate LED suggestions I got..
Tubes over a 72" tank a pia in MY opinion..
3 high watt par 38's might work but minimum cost would be close to $100. High lighting a tank that big cheaply is not easy..


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree with Jeff, lighting that tank cheaply while flooded is not easy. I have a 48" BML dutch 90 degree + (2) 55w T5 VHO 6500k. I know my PAR from the BML is about 55 - 60 at the substrate but not sure about the T5s.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

So what lighting would I need if I was to do a dry start? 

Would the cfl work and how high does the like need to be?

Will be using the cfl and clamp work light above in post #1


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

CFL's will work for DSM if you have enough of them (not sure how many you would need 3-6 is my guess), but I personally wouldn't want to use them once it's flooded which means after a month or two they are collecting dust and you have to buy new lights. 

The thing is, a dry start is just that, a start. So investing money in lights that will only be adequate for DSM, but are not good enough for flooded means that you are only buying a temporary solution. If the tank will eventually be flooded, then you need to account for that from the start imo. Perhaps using a dimmer when the tank is dry and undimmed when you flood it would work. Maybe 1 60" LED for the DSM and then adding another when flooded. Something like that. When it comes to specific models, that all depends on your budget. If the goal is a high light flooded tank, then I'm not sure how to accomplish that cheaply as I spent $400+ to get to the low-end of what's considered high lighting on mine.

Disclaimer: I'm not an expert on DSM but I am an expert at wasting money when trying to cut corners. Just wish I could sell all of the undersized equipment I have bought for my 125. Then I wouldn't have all those examples for my wife to point out whenever I want to buy something new.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

So for a dsm 3-6 23 watt cfl fixture with the work lamp will work? I have them laying around so buying them isn't the issue... I am more worried if they have enough lighting to grow or not...

Also how far will they need to hang from?

Also for the dsm people, when doing a dsm with wrapping the top of the tank with saran wrap, do I need to poke any holes in it or do I wrap it and open it once every 2-3 days for misting?


----------



## Turxiat (May 21, 2013)

I built a 2xquad T5HO for my 240 that only cost me about $150. Most of that was the cost of the drivers. It took me a few hours to wire it up correctly, but it grows DHG carpets just fine. I use Excel and have no issues with algae over a year after setup.


----------

